#  Alternativmedizin >   Spiritualität und Bioenergetik >

## der Suchende

Hallo allerseits,
ich bin neu hier und wollte mein "kleines" Problemchen schildern. Meine Frau ist seit nunmehr 2 Jahren der Spiritualität verfallen. Sie hatte einen von ihr gemachten Fehler nicht überwunden und sucht seither in der Spiritualität ihre "Ruhe". Sie legt Karten, wertet diese oftmals zusammen mit einer ihr nur telefonisch Bekannten Person (Sofie aus Gifhorn) aus und lebt danach. Unsere Ehe ist seit 7 Monaten getrennt und sie lebt alleine mit meiner Tochter. Wöchentliche Telefonate mit ihrer "Beraterin" gehören dazu. Nun hat sie auch noch einen Kurs bei Jo Lehnert und Viktor Philippi besucht und fühlt sich nun als Biosens mit der Gabe begeben, heilen zu können und sonstiges. Gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, diese Menschen auch nur annähernd wieder der Realität zurück zu führen, oder ist das aussichtslos.
Ich wäre auf viele Antworten sehr dankbar.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Suchender, 
das ist ja eine ziemlich verzwickte Situation, die Du da schilderst. Bedauerlicherweise gibt es das aber öfter. 
Deine Frau hat einen Fehler gemacht und kann offensichtlich mit den Folgen nicht mehr wie gewohnt weiterleben. Sie scheint immer noch so etwas wie einen Schock über ihr "Versagen" zu haben. Nun schützt sie sich vor eine Wiederholung eines solchen Fehlers, indem sie eigentlich nichts mehr selbst entscheidet, sondern nur mit der "Hilfe" dieser Sofie aus Gifhorn sich traut etwas zu tun. Diese Hilfe scheint inzwischen zu einer Art Diktat geworden zu sein.Sie selbst wird es so nicht empfinden, sondern jeden, der daran zweifelt, belehren, dass ihr Leben nun viel reicher und vor allem sicherer geworden ist.
Sie selbst scheint so ganz weit weg im Unterbewußtsein zu fühlen, dass diese freiwillige Abhängigkeit (fast wie eine Sucht) eigentlich so nicht richtig ist und sucht jetzt einen "Ausgleich" dafür, sozusagen als Entschuldigung für ihre neue Unselbständigkeit. Deshalb baut sie sich eine neue Persönlichkeit auf, die alles verstehende Heilerin. Kann einen besseren Menschen geben? So kann sie weiter die Verantwortung für ihr Leben und Handeln in die Hände der Beraterin legen und trotzdem ein wertvolles Mitglied der Gesellschaft, von der sie sich eigentlich selbst ausgeschlossen hat, bleiben. Dieses Verhalten ist meist die Folge von einer schweren Depression. Deine Frau hat, vielleicht unbewußt, die Stärke aufgebracht, nicht an ihrem Fehler zu zerbrechen, aber sie hat die Depression auch nicht überstanden. Sie aus dieser geistigen Starre herauszuholen dürfte jetzt sehr, sehr schwer sein. Am besten würde es natürlich sein, sie würde selbst einsehen, dass sie fachmännische (oder auch fachfrauische) Hilfe braucht. Aber Menschen in ihrem Zustand werden das nicht mehr zugeben können, ja nicht einmal ein Gespräch darüber führen wollen.
Da ihr nicht mehr zusammen lebt, hast Du auch kaum noch Möglichkeiten, sie sachte in diese Richtung zu beeinflussen. Menschen in dieser Phase sind schwerer von ihrer Scheinwelt zu lösen, als es ist, einen Alkoholiker von der Flasche zu kriegen. Da Eure Tochter weiterhin bei der Mutter lebt und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Dauer sich ihrer Art zu leben nicht entziehen kann, solltes Du nicht die Flinte ins Korn werfen und alles aufgeben.
Bedauerlicherweise kann ich Dir keinen ausführlichen Rat geben, wie Du das anpacken kannst. Das übersteigt bei weitem meine Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten. Aber einen Rat kann ich Dir schon geben : Suche fachliche Unterstützung, Psychater, Psychologen oder Psychotherapeuten werden da wohl  für dich einen Weg aufzeigen können.
Frag mal Deine Krankenkasse, ob sie solch Kosten übernimmt, da Du ja nicht selbst krank bist. Falls nicht, mußt Du eben seelisch unter dieser Situation so stark leiden, das  D u  diese Hilfe brauchst. 
Ich wünsch Dir viel Kraft und alles Gute
katzograph 
P.S. Du solltest Deinen Beitrag in die entprechende Kategorie verschieben. Hier gibts eigentlich nur Vorstellungen und keine Antworten.

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo der Suchende, 
ich hab das Thema einmal gelöscht, denn Doppelpostings sind nicht sinnvoll.
Wie ich sehe hast du ja hier schon Antwort bekommen.

----------


## der Suchende

Hi Lucy,
ich wollte in ein Forum, welches gut besucht wird, damit ich reichlich Antworten bekomme. Bin jedoch ganz neu hier und kenne mich noch nicht so aus. 
LG

----------


## lucy230279

mach dir keine gedanken, es ist alles okay und wenn du fragen hast kannst dich jederzeit an uns wenden :-)

----------


## Pianoman

*Hilfe für Angehörige von Sekten-Einsteigern und Sekten-Opfern*   Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich hier kurz ein paar Ratschläge aufschreiben, die betroffenen Angehörigen von Menschen, die sich einer Sekte oder einer sekten-ähnlichen Vereinigung angeschlossen haben, bei der Bewältigung ihrer Situation Hilfe leisten können.   Die Empfehlungen stammen aus einer Broschüre der *Berliner Senatsverwaltung** "**Bildung, Jugend und Sport"* mit dem Titel*:* *"Alles Sekte - oder was?" (1)* , die sich mit konfliktträchtigen Anbietern auf dem Lebenshilfemarkt religiöser, weltanschaulicher, psychologischer, therapeutischer und sonstiger lebenshelfender Prägung beschäftigt.    

> 1) Bewahren Sie Ruhe. Panik blockiert. Handeln Sie dennoch umgehend, weil ein Anhänger in der Einstiegsphase für Argumente und kritische Anmerkungen in der Regel noch weitaus offener ist.  2) Sammeln Sie so viele Informationen wie möglich, um herauszufinden, um welchen Anbieter es sich genau handelt. Wie heißt der Anbieter, wie dessen Führer? Welche Bücher liest der Angehörige etc. Scheuen Sie sich auch nicht, ihn direkt anzusprechen und interessiert zu fragen.  3) Wenden Sie sich dann an eine staatliche oder andere kompetente Informationsstelle, die Ihnen mit neutralen und kritischen Informationen weiterhelfen kann, sollte es sich wirklich um einen konfliktträchtigen Anbieter handeln.  4) Bilden Sie sich anhand dessen, was sie von Ihrem Angehörigen erfahren haben und anhand des kritischen Materials eine _eigene_ Meinung.  5) Verabreden Sie mit Ihrem Angehörigen ein „ritualisiertes” Gespräch, für das Sie konkrete Absprachen treffen: Jeder läßt den anderen aussprechen und versucht vorbehaltlos zuzuhören. Sorgen Sie für eine ungestörte und vor allem sachliche Atmosphäre.  5a) Lassen Sie Ihren Angehörigen zuerst sprechen. Bitten Sie ihn um seine Darstellung, was er bei dem Anbieter an Positivem gefunden hat. Sie werden dabei erfahren, was ihm in seinem bisherigen Leben gefehlt hat. Können Sie an dieser Stelle Hilfe und Alternativen bieten?  5b) Erzählen Sie Ihrem Angehörigen, wie irritiert Sie von seiner Veränderung sind. Berichten Sie von den kritischen Informationen, die Sie inzwischen erhalten haben und bieten Sie ihm diese an. Bedeuten Sie ihm, dass für eine mündige Meinungsbildung nicht ausreicht, nur eine Seite (die der Anbieter) allein wahrzunehmen.  5c) Verleihen Sie Ihrer Besorgnis Ausdruck und benennen Sie die Risiken, die Sie für Ihren Angehörigen sehen. Versichern Sie Ihrem Angehörigen, dass Sie seine Entscheidung zwar nicht verstehen, aber akzeptieren.  5d) Eröffnen Sie Perspektiven: Sichern Sie ihm zu, dass Sie ihm bei einem Ausstieg jederzeit helfen werden und zwar ohne dann den Zeigefinger zu erheben im Sinne von „Das-hab-ich-dir-doch-damals-schon-gesagt”. Bedenken Sie, wie schwer es für jeden ist, einen Irrtum einzugestehen. Erheben Sie ihren eigenen Lebensentwurf nicht zum Maßstab.  6) Sprechen Sie das Thema von sich aus fürderhin nicht ständig an. Andernfalls verstärken Sie die Verteidigungshaltung Ihres Angehörigen. Möglicherweise rechtfertigt er dann eine Sache, an der er bereits selbst zweifelt.  7) Stärken Sie das Gemeinsame. Halten Sie weiterhin Kontakt mit Ihrem Angehörigen, auch wenn die gemeinsamen Interessen und Schnittmengen Ihrer Beziehung schwinden. Unterstützen Sie auch seine anderen Sozialkontakte außerhalb der Anbieter. Ein Ausstieg aus einem vereinnahmenden Angebot fällt umso schwerer, wenn der Aussteigende über keine anderen sozialen Kontakte mehr verfügt und der Ausstieg in eine Einsamkeit führt.  8) Mit dem vereinnahmenden Anbieter wird Ihrem Angehörigen eine neue Identität übergestülpt. Die bisherige Identität ist weiterhin mehr oder weniger verschüttet vorhanden. Sorgen Sie dafür, dass diese alte Identität wach bleibt. Sie kennen Ihren Angehörigen am besten; es bietet sich eine Fülle von Möglichkeiten. Ein Zugang zur bisherigen Identität ist wichtig für einen möglichen Ausstieg.  9) Ziehen Sie aber rechtzeitig eine Grenze, wenn Sie feststellen, dass es Sie psychisch zu sehr belastet. Es hilft Ihrem Angehörigen nichts, wenn Sie sich psychisch über die Maßen belasten. Schützen Sie sich, und suchen Sie professionelle Hilfeangebote auf, wenn Sie es selbst nicht mehr vermögen oder im Zweifel darüber sind.  10) Werden Sie nicht mutlos, und erwarten Sie nicht unbedingt schnelle Erfolge.  Konzentrieren Sie nicht Ihrerseits Ihr Leben auf dieses Problem. Bedenken Sie, dass die Zugehörigkeit zu einer solchen Anbieter häufig nur eine Phase im Leben des Einzelnen ist.

 Ausdrücklich sei auf die *in der Broschüre umfangreich aufgelisteten Institution* verwiesen, die als Ansprechpartner Hilfe leisten können.   *(1)* http://www.agpf.de/Risiken-und-Neben...erlin-2002.pdf

----------


## der Suchende

Hi Pianoman,
hätte mich gerne mal mit dir persönlich unterhalten. Ist das irgendwie möglich ?? 
LG

----------


## unicornja

lieber suchender!
bitte verzweifle nicht, wie pianoman durch die broschüre auch darauf hinweist: keine panik und dich selbst vergewissern, was die bioenergetik ist u.s.w.
man muss sehr wachsam sein, denn es gibt viele scharlatane, aber es gibt auch menschen, die wirklich helfen wollen und können.
ich wünsche dir und deiner familie die kraft zueinander zu finden!
lg unicornja

----------


## der Suchende

Hallo unicornja,
erst mal danke für jeden einzelnen Beitrag. Ich habe mich ja schon erkundigt über Bioenergetik. Sie war bei Jo Lehnert und Viktor Philippi. 3 Wochenendkurse und schon der Wunderheiler, Bioenergetiker Extrasens (Biosens), der sämtliche Blockaden im Körper auflöst, sämtliche Energien versenden kann und Körper und Seele vereint. Problem ist nur, meine Tochter (12), die mit ihrer Mutter auszog vor etwa 7 Monaten ist seit ca. 14 Tagen auch zu mir zurückgekommen, weil sie den ganzen "Müll" nicht mehr ertragen konnte.
Meine Frau telefoniert z.B. immer noch mit ihrer "Beraterin" Miss Sofie aus Gifhorn. Diesem Gespräch hat meine Tochter heimlich zugehört. Die Beraterin sagte zu meiner Frau, lass dich nur nicht von deinem Weg abbringen. Und meine Frau sagte, nein auf keinen Fall. Was sind das für Scharlatane die über Menschen bestimmen, urteilen und Meinungen verbreiten, deren Vergangenheit sie überhaupt nicht kennen. :Huh?: ?? Dann werden natürlich Karten gezogen und mit anderen Partnern auch noch Energien gesendet und empfangen. Der Dumme bin natürlich ich, da ich an allem schuldig bin und auch dafür verantwortlich, dass meine Tochter wieder zu mir gekommen ist. 
Hinzuzufügen wäre natürlich auch, dass meine Schwiegermutter schon seit 20 Jahren darum kämpft, unsere Ehe zu zerstören. Meine Frau hat dem immer dagegen gehalten. Nun ist das auch nicht mehr so. Auch ihr Bruder, den ich informieren wollte, interessiert sich nicht dafür und glaubt seiner Schwester (meine Frau), da er sie gleich gefragt hat, was er natürlich nicht sollte, stimmt das  :Huh?:  NEIN ..... natürlich nicht, der übertreibt mal wieder und will mich für bekloppt erklären. Somit besteht auch keine Chance, das auch nur irgendjemand versuchen könnte sie wieder auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen. Es ist ein Jammer, denn es war eine wunderbare Frau, die nicht mehr wieder zu erkennen ist und mir von Tag zu Tag mehr Hass entgegenbringt. 
Was ich noch wissen wollte wäre eigentlich, finden diese Menschen irgendwann einmal zurück ins Leben oder gibt es auch welche, die das Zurück nicht mehr schaffen?? Und vor allem, wissen die denn was sie in dieser Zeit getan haben ??
Besten Dank für eure Infos.

----------


## unicornja

lieber suchender! 
ich hoffe, ich treffe dich nicht zu sehr mit meinen worten, aber... der richtige weg... wäre für deine exfrau deines erachtens mit dir und deiner tochter gemeinsam das leben zu bestreiten. 
das ist nicht die realität und jetzt suchst du das warum. sind die neuen ereignisse oder gar der lebenswandel von ihr der grund?
meinst du nicht, das eine entfremdung schon eher stattgefunden hat? du hast keine schuld! dazu gehören immer zwei. 
lass ihr und auch dir zeit, so schwer das auch fällt.
deine tochter ist doch freiwillig zu dir gekommen, warum sollte deine ex dir die schuld daran geben?
ich wünsche dir, dass es dir leichter wird ums herz!
veränderungen machen immer angst, unbewusst. und man reagiert mit wut, agression oder traurigkeit.
deine tochter leidet sehr.
aber suche bitte nicht nach schuld und schuldigern, da bleibst du in einem teufelskreis aus hass u.s.w.
versuche viel mehr die situation, so wie sie jetzt zu sein scheint, anzunehmen.
vielleicht gibt es etwas, dass du schon lange vor dir herschiebst? so schwer es auch fällt, nutze die veränderung für dich aus. 
alles gute für euch!
lg unicornja

----------


## der Suchende

da hast du mich vielleicht falsch verstanden. Der richtige Weg ist nicht mit meiner Frau, mit mir und meiner Tochter, sondern der richtige Weg für Sie müsste einfach mal zurück sein. Sie muss ins richtige Leben zurück. Sie lebt in einer Scheinwelt und merkt es nicht mehr. Aber das ist ja das schwierige. Sie wurde mit einem Problem, bzw. einem Fehler (finanzieller Art) den sie gemacht hatte vor einigen Jahren nicht fertig. Dann hat sie Hilfe bei Astro-TV und Kanal-Telemedial gesucht und telefoniert wie verrückt. Anschließend ging es mit Engeln, Karten, Auraspray, Engelstropfen und was es nicht noch alles gibt weiter. Bücher CD´s alles wurde gekauft und "gelernt". Schließlich wird ja alles gut. Sie wusste ja schon wie alles kommt und Gott und die Engel haben das ja vorbestimmt. Meine Herren ich kann diese ganze Sch......  nicht mehr hören. Und nun wie schon erwähnt kam auch noch die Theomedizin, sprich Viktor Philippi unser Geistheiler dazu. Tolle Sache.
Übrigens ich habe auch noch 2 Söhne (16 + 18). Die sind von Anfang an bei mir geblieben. Und noch mal zu einer früheren Meinung meiner Frau. Man unterhält sich ja, wenn Paare sich trennen. Wir hatten nie an soetwas gedacht. Meine Frau sagte immer: wenn wir uns mal trennen sollten, ich gehe NIE ohne meine Kinder.  Soviel dazu.

----------

